# Timeframes for leaving france under a (5yr) Titre de séjour-withdrawal agreement



## Bubblious

Hi Everyone,
I am trying to find some solid info (or a link) to information that is current regarding leaving France (short term).
I have a 5yr Titre de séjour and have been living in France living since Feb 2019. (part of the brexit deal)
Could somebody tell me how long I can be out of the country?


----------



## EuroTrash

Under the EU Freedom of Movement Directive, continuity of residence for the first 5 years is not affected by absences of up to 6 months per year. That is a calendar year starting on the anniversary of start of residence, so for you it would be counted from xth Feb to xth Feb each year.
I don't recall the WA having different conditions on this, but you can read the Agreement and then you will know.for sure








The EU-UK Withdrawal Agreement


Learn about the results of past negotiations: the Withdrawal Agreement with its chapters on Citizens’ Rights and the Protocol on Ireland/Northern...




ec.europa.eu


----------



## Bevdeforges

Don't forget, too, that a "titre de séjour" is a residence permit. If you are outside the country long enough for your legal residence to change, then you run the risk of having to start over again in the visa/residence permit game. If you plan to be gone for any extended periods of time, you should probably be sure to maintain your place of residence in France while you're out of the country.


----------



## nawrp

Hello everyone. I'm going a bit mad waiting for my carte de séjour which unfortunately I applied for late december 2021. I need to visit the U.K. for a short period . Will the carte de sejour be asked for when I return by ferry? I've been here since 1987.

Thanks fro any help.


----------



## EuroTrash

nawrp said:


> Hello everyone. I'm going a bit mad waiting for my carte de séjour which unfortunately I applied for late december 2021. I need to visit the U.K. for a short period . Will the carte de sejour be asked for when I return by ferry? I've been here since 1987.
> 
> Thanks fro any help.


They don't ask every traveller on a non French passport whether they have a cds. If you don't hand them one, they assume you're a visitor and stamp your passport.
As long as you receive your cds within 3 months of returning to France, having an entry stamp in your passport won't matter.


----------



## EuroTrash

Although the thought just flashed into my head that exiting France on a UK passport with no entry stamp and without a CdS, is when questions might be asked.


----------



## BackinFrance

nawrp said:


> Hello everyone. I'm going a bit mad waiting for my carte de séjour which unfortunately I applied for late december 2021. I need to visit the U.K. for a short period . Will the carte de sejour be asked for when I return by ferry? I've been here since 1987.
> 
> Thanks fro any help.


Do you have evidence that you have submitted your application? If so, it might help to carry it with you.


----------



## nawrp

Hello,yes I have a recorded letter slip form 29th December 2021 with a reply asking for the relevant documents passport,proof of adresss and motivation letter . These documents were sent with tracking number back to the Préfecture on the 9th January 2022 and since then I have sent emails asking for updates with for the moment no replies. I know the french services are somewhat overwhelmed with french id card demands which take around 5 months to process so I am guessing cds's will take time too. It's just a bit frustrating to have no news after three months.


----------



## EuroTrash

Is it a Withdrawal Agreement titre de séjour that you applied for? Are you a British citizen?
I am wondering because I don't think the online application portal asked for a motivation letter.
I guess there was a good reason why you didn't apply on the portal before the deadline but it may have complicated things somewhat. When you applied on the portal you got an automated email that confirmed your WA rights while your application was processed, but I don't suppose the préfecture issues that same letter..
I hadn't heard about a sudden overwhelming demand for French ID cards, it sounds rather strange, I wonder why that is?


----------



## nawrp

Perhaps the id card problem is local and yes I am a U.K. citizen. My french daughters reminded me about a cds. I did'nt even think about it. After the deadline the french gouvernment simply tells you to contact your Préfecture. This is what I"ve found on the web from the gouverment "Les ressortissants britanniques ont l’obligation de détenir un titre de séjour à compter du 1er janvier 2022. Après cette date, les personnes n’ayant pas reçu leur titre de séjour pourront continuer à séjourner régulièrement en France et à bénéficier des droits attachés à leur statut (séjour, travail, droits sociaux) dès lors qu’ils sont en mesure de présenter l’attestation d’enregistrement de dépôt de leur demande de titre de séjour en ligne ou un récépissé de demande de titre de séjour délivré par la préfecture dans le cadre de l’accord de retrait ."


----------



## EuroTrash

Yes that sounds right. Does your récipissé confirm that you've applied under the withdrawal agreement? I'm just a bit surprised that they're asking for a motivation letter.


----------



## nawrp

Hello again. I'll send them a recorded letter to try and get an update . I'll let you know what happenns. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## BackinFrance

EuroTrash said:


> Yes that sounds right. Does your récipissé confirm that you've applied under the withdrawal agreement? I'm just a bit surprised that they're asking for a motivation letter.


Given that she did not apply within the required timeframe the motivation letter almost certainly relates to that, as would the delay if the reason is not within usual circumstances, which it does not seem to be. None of which means that the application will be denied, especially since she seems to otherwise meet more than the usual requirements. The application could just be making its way to someone who is authorised to approve it.


----------



## EuroTrash

Yes that makes sense. I was thinking, motivation for wanting a CdS, which made no sense.
I'm sure there is no danger of an application being turned down for a person who has been lived in France for ages but there have been cases reported where préfectures have got confused and seemed to not know about WARP cards. And obviously the OP is anxious to minimise delays so the less confusion the better. I guess it depends how up to speed this préfecture is with it all, which will depend how many Brits it has dealt with.


----------



## nawrp

I seem to be going round in circles. I did not recieve a "récipisse" for my demand for a carte de séjour just a list of docs to send which I did but not recommended letter just "lettre suivi". I will resend the demand with docs by recorded letter and ask for the "recipisse" simply to allow me to visit my mother in Wales.


----------



## EuroTrash

Just a thought but can you not visit the préfecture in person?


----------



## nawrp

Hello,not the Prefecture in finistere. Only with a rendez vous which has to asked for by recorded letter. My local sous prefecture was closed to the public the last time i visited.


----------

